# buying diamond hole saw bits



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

Getting ready to actually get these sumps on the go!

Needing to buy the diamond hole saw bits. Tons available out of Hong Kong/China, $5 each, free shipping. Any reason why I can't use these? They are bonded and that seems the type to use from research (vs sintered).

I realize they won't last as long as the really expensive ones, that's fine. I need to drill for 2 - 3/4" bulkheads and 3 - 1" bulkheads in a 55g tank (seems 1 of my 3 tanks is not tempered) and I need to drill 5 - 1" bulkheads in 3/4" thick glass in a 300g tank.

8 total 1" bulkheads, 5 in 3/4" glass. Even if 1 drill bit does 2 holes in the 3/4" glass then I could order maybe 3 bits for this sized hole if they wear out. Just a single bit for the 2 3/4" bulkheads.

Thots, your experience?

Thanks.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I debated getting the cheap ones when I was ready to drill some tanks but decided to spend the money for better quality ones from Jehmco. Members of a local fish club have used the ones you are looking at and said they worked just fine.

BTW, my tanks glass was less than 1/4" thick.


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

thanks Deeda. The 3/4" thick glass freaks me out! Will have 5 holes to drill. Replacing a piece of glass 8' long by 31" that has been eurobraced is intimidating!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Just keep the hole saw wet with a stream of water, including the area inside the hole saw to flush out any glass particles.

Are you drilling the tank while it is upright or on its side?


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

Deeda said:


> Are you drilling the tank while it is upright or on its side?


I would like to drill the 300g tank laying on its side but I don't know how to get it onto its side. It must weight 600+ pounds, took 6 men to get it off the previous owner's stand and into my truck. Don't know if I know enough bodies to be able to move it much. To get it into the house I'm actually considering hiring movers that are bonded in the event there is a major mishap! I may have to drill it upright, Ihave seen vids of it being done this way but clearly I would prefer on its side


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

I used the cheap ones to drill my 125 and 180, for $5 I'd get a couple of extra bits as shipping from hong kong can take a while. if you're drilling it upright, have a helper hold a hose pouring water on the glass and bit the whole time.if you tape the back of the glass where the hole will be I had less chip out on the exit side. use a cordless with and set it to the lowest torque setting, it'd be nearly impossible to crack the glass, the cordless will torque out before you put enough stress on the hole to crack the glass. I just got done drilling 16 10,20,and 40 gallon tanks a couple of weeks ago and had no problems. I will say, it is very nerve wracking that first hole or two.


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

lilscoots said:


> I used the cheap ones to drill my 125 and 180, for $5 I'd get a couple of extra bits as shipping from hong kong can take a while. if you're drilling it upright, have a helper hold a hose pouring water on the glass and bit the whole time.if you tape the back of the glass where the hole will be I had less chip out on the exit side. use a cordless with and set it to the lowest torque setting, it'd be nearly impossible to crack the glass, the cordless will torque out before you put enough stress on the hole to crack the glass. I just got done drilling 16 10,20,and 40 gallon tanks a couple of weeks ago and had no problems. I will say, it is very nerve wracking that first hole or two.


Thinking an extra bit is a good idea, shipping is free anyways and like you say, may take some time to get here.

Not sure if I can get the 300g on its side. We'll see. I read about the lowest torque setting and my drill is also variable so I believe low RPM's is correct for bonded bits.


----------

